# How many pumpkins will you carve this year?



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Curious as to how many jack o'lanterns you all carve out for your display. We normally do 5-8, however this year's zombie theme doesn't quite lend itself to having them as part of the display. We're having an afterglow on the 31st with some neighbors and friends so we'll carve out 2-3 nice ones for our back patio (which I'll move out to the front porch afterwards, since it wouldn't be Halloween w/o jacks on the front porch) How many do you usually carve out?


----------



## chefcat (Mar 12, 2013)

we average 20-30... we keep saying we are going to cut down the number, but somehow it never seems to happen. We hang them from the trees! And have them all over.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Well I have my two that I bought about a week ago. I used to have around 10 or so, but since the kids have moved out, I've really cut it back for the last several years. So it's been 2 for sometime now, and I still enjoy carving out a face or two every year!*_


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I usually carve 8-10 pumpkins. I have been buying the funkin pumpkins and have been using them in my display. However I still intend to carve out 4 real pumpkins this year because it's a tradition and I love roasting the seeds for a snack.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I've already carved three just for fun this month...I'm going to a pumpkin carving party next Saturday and then I'll probably carve four of five the week of Halloween. I'll carve them Wednesday and Thursday because on Halloween I'll be too busy setting up. I love carving pumpkins...it's my favorite thing!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I may carve a couple this year, there is a flame effect I want to try out that I seen on Pinterest. Who knows, maybe I will do some more just because.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Possibly none, other than the plastic ones (two of those in the works). Spooky1 has mentioned getting a real pumpkin just to have one on the front porch uncarved.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

chefcat said:


> we average 20-30... we keep saying we are going to cut down the number, but somehow it never seems to happen. We hang them from the trees! And have them all over.


Would love to see a night time photo of your pumpkins. That sounds like an awesome display.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

We will probably carve 3, one for myself, my wife and my son. But, we have to do it no sooner than a day before Halloween, as the Georgia heat will rot them quick, even this time of year.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

zero. same as last year.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Only two real ones. Got a bunch of plastic and funkin ones for the display, but we only do two, sometimes three, real ones.

We will wait until probably Wednesday evening. Then we will carve an Olaf and a Grumpy Cat. That's what our girls have chosen as what they want. Last year it was Kermit the Frog and Wreck It Ralph to match their costumes.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

1 like I always do


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Last year I went with the over run with pumpkins theme, so I still have about 200 left. So I wasn't really planning on carving any this year. But then I read what Death's Door said about pumpkin seeds, and I'm having second thoughts. I would really miss not having pumpkin seeds to snack on. I'll have to think it over.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Two so far, five to be done on Halloween.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

22 so far and counting!


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

:jol::jol::jol::jol::jol: 5

Now that you mention it, I think I'll get started right now.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Nov 4, 2010)

Foam: Added probably 8-10 new carves to the hoard. I estimate I am at 30 minis in the trees and 30 on the roof line. Another 5 in the yard plus 2 real ones.


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

We did a total of 4 this year-- they were mushy and full of black mold after one day of sitting outside. There's a been a lot of rain this year!


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

Pumpkins have been a major focal point of our yard for years now. We have a carving party for a few close friends on the 30th. The last few years the five or six of us carved between 50 and 60 pumpkins, with this year trending towards the higher. With the focus moving towards the haunt, I'm wondering how many more years we can hold this level - especially when it rains on my facade painting days!


----------

